# New Sumire Prime Lenses Make Their Hollywood Premiere At Cine Gear Expo



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2019)

> Hands-on Demonstrations of Canon’s Latest Digital Imaging Products Including the EOS C700 FF, EOS C200 and EOS R
> MELVILLE, NY, May 30, 2019 – At the 2019 Cine Gear Expo in Los Angeles, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will showcase its latest cinema offerings in Booth #12. Visitors to the Canon booth will have the opportunity to experience the recently announced Sumire Prime Lenses, Canon’s first PL-Mount cinema prime lenses. Additional cinema solutions in the booth will include the EOS C700 FF and EOS C200 cinema cameras, CINE-SERVO lenses and 4K Reference Displays. Also on display in the booth will be Canon’s groundbreaking EOS R series of full-frame mirrorless cameras and complementary RF series of lenses.
> Canon Sumire lenses at Adorama
> 
> “Each year, Cine Gear Expo provides Canon with a unique opportunity to interact with one of...



Continue reading...


----------



## Josh Leavitt (May 31, 2019)

$7.5k per lens is still a little pricey for most independent cinematographers, but it's a hell of a lot more affordable than the Leitz Summilux-C glass. It's somewhat amusing to see how the battle of cine glass used to be getting the sharpest image possible, but now it's starting to swing in favor of making _less _sharp images due to the rise of 4k+ super35 & full-frame sensors.

I'd like to see if Canon are able to develop a fast zoom lens from the Sumire line for a super35 image circle. Sigma did a decent job with the 18-35mm & 50-100mm T2 lenses; it would be nice to have that kind of focal length versatility with the Sumire look.


----------

